

MySpace sold for $35mm - smlacy
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/29/news-corp-sells-myspace-to-specific-media-for-35-million/

======
zoowar
Since "many of MySpace’s roughly 400 employees were dismissed on Wednesday",
this wasn't a talent acquisition.

